# Veterans Day



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Happy VETERANS DAY to all of our VETERANS--Semper Fi USMC {66-69} also happy birthday Marines---SB---


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank You to all who have served. I appreciate your sacrifice so that I may be free.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

To all past and present--- Many thanks:canada:


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

From one vet to all others----Thanks for your service to the nation!

MG


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

A special thanks to all the veterans that have protected our country and freedoms - as well as our forces providing protection and security to all of the oppressed people around the world. God Bless You!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Roger that! Ditto!


----------

